# Too bad you can't tag deer in your backyard...



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm just kidding, there were four little does in our backyard today here in Fargo. It was pretty cute, I was just laying down for my afternoon nap, and right when I was about to fall asleep, my dog jumps up on the recliner and starts growling really low. I said, "Shut Up, Willy! It's just a squirell, I'm trying to sleep! Go to bed!" (Because she does respond to the command 'go to bed' by jumping into my bed.) Anyways, she didn't give up, so I thought there was maybe a runaway dog. I got up off the couch, to see four deer in our backyard. We had assumed there had been deer eating some of my mom's plants in her garden, and one had taken a bite out of a gourd, then carried down the sidewalk a ways around Halloween time. It was amazing to see them jump the fence, I mean I had seen deer running and jumping in the field before, but to see them hike a fence without even running up to it, was pretty cool. I shot two of the deer, with my CX6200 2.0 MP digital camera, so I couldn't zoom very close up, it's a pretty ghetto digi from two years ago. Not the hottest thing on the market, but I don't normally take pictures of deer in my backyard. So tinypic.com isn't working right now, I'll try to get the pictures up soon.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I was out looking at Holiday Lights on Saturday night and saw 2 does and a yearling in Fargo, near Linclon School and Fargo Country Club. At first thought they were yard ornaments until the ran out across the street in front of me and I almost hit them!

Spoiler92


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Ahh...yard ornaments...brings back great memories from three years ago when our winter entertainment after hockey practice was a ritual of driving around town, and finding all the lit-up deer we could to position them to hump eachother. I even did it to my confirmation teacher's house, it was cool though. I was her favorite student, and she thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

What,... you can't shoot them in your back yard???? :lol:

Just curious, what are the regs "up north" on that??

In MD, you can not hunt within 150 yards of an occupied structure unless you have written permission from that owner. In addition, you must have written permission to hunt ANY private property. Now with so much development, it really encroches on the deer habitat,.. and makes reallllly fun bow hunting (with written permission).


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

The city actually proposed a bow hunting season in town, but they never finalized that, and I don't have a bow anyways.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well...if they do pass it,... Wouldn't it be nice to roll out of bed, thwack one and go back to sleep while you wait for it to bleed out??


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds a lot easier, but where is the fun in not getting to freeze your buns chasing trophy deer?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Got a doe in my backyard right now on 32nd ave north in Fargo....my boys (5,2) are going nuts.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

It's not necessarily easier, but it is fun!!! I've had 10-12 deer circle my stand at 50 yards while they try to figure out my doe decoy. It was pretty amusing!!!

September 17, (the first Saturday of bow season), I got in the stand at 7:45am and 8:30 a fawn walked under me, at 8:32 I shot the doe.

Another day, I had a few "missed opportunites" at reallllly close deer.. like 7-9 yards away. I was 18 feet up and shot over them..... DOH!!!!

One time (during the early ML season in October) at that same buffer zone, I walked up on a few fawns and surprised them. They wanted to bolt, but I blew my grunt call and they just looked at me funny..... Another fawn stood up, saw me and bolted. Within a few minutes they were both back. The problem was I too close to the houses to shoot.

So, urban deer are fun, because they will tolerate some human contact, but they will also stay out of bow range if they know you are there. You can't hunt them from the ground, because they know every twig, and blade of grass that is there. So even if you are in full camo that matches perfectly, you'll still stick out. They look at you and say, where'd that bush come from???

But like I said, they are fun!!!!!

I have the invite to bring other bow hunters to this place. If anyone ends up in MD, let me know! Unlimited does with archery in this county and you are allowed 2 bucks.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is this Erica, Aarons GF?

This is Sean, I saw these pics on your xanga.

Rember when Jamey had a moose go through his back yard and tear down his fence?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

dosch-They were probably the same deer. I live right by 32nd Ave. North.

94NDTA-Yeah, Sean. This is Erica. I don't think Jamey told me that one! Do tell...


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

He was at school, and sharla (his mother) was woken by what she thought was a car crashing through her back yard. She then noticed a moose running away. Funny thing, she later saw it again on the way to work.

Sadly, it was put down just outside of Fargo South.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow. I'm pretty sure Jamey never told me that one. One time my aunt who lives on our family's farm, was walking by the kitchen window and there was a moose staring straight into the kitchen, she just stopped and stared. When she tried to say something to my uncle, she just stuttered a few times, then blurted out, "wolf!". She's so funny, when she gets riled up about seeing an animal on the farm, the wrong word always slips out first. She's very blonde, so it's inevitable!


----------

